
Four commercial publishers file complaint about the Internet Archive’s lending - dredmorbius
https://blog.archive.org/2020/06/01/four-commercial-publishers-filed-a-complaint-about-the-internet-archives-lending-of-digitized-books/
======
dredmorbius
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379775)

